# router/router table combo



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey guys I'm back. I have a question that hopefully you guys can answer. I have a 1 1/2 HP craftsman router(fixed base) from my dad. but i would like to get another one to put into a table. With my lack of money i was looking at these

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?acti...tId=155680-353-RAS4510&detail=desc&lpage=none

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100618267

I eventually want a 3 HP put into the wing of my table saw, with a good router lift but like i said i am poor. So i don't want to waste my money on anything to good cause it will most likely get replaced. I am basicly looking at the router quality in these sets and then i will just put up with the table. Does anyone have these routers or seen them work, to give me an idea if it is even worth it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd think I'd skip that type of setup in general. Average routers mounted in fairly poor router tables. My first RT was similar and it was junk. It's really simple to build a functional router table from a counter top scrap, then add a better router to it for $100. 

Lowe's has had the Freud FT1702VCEK kit on sale for $100, and Reconditioned Sales has been offering the Hitachi kit for $102. Both are nicer routers IMO, and the FT1700 in particular is excellent in a router table.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Before you go spending money on those I would hunt around for something used. With the others you will be limited on what you can do. You really want something that have both 1/4" and 1/2" collets. The 1/2" bits are much safer than 1/4" when you are using bigger bits. Check Craigslist and the like and see what you can come up with. I have seen a couple Portercable routers on there recently for like $75.


----------

